# longines bracelet shortening



## henrylr (Apr 7, 2020)

Hi all, I just bought 1991 Longines VHP and am looking for info on how to shorten the bracelet. Does anyone know how to do this?

Thanks,

henrylr


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It is likely to have split pins holding the links together. Are there arrows on the inside of the bracelet? If so the pins need to be pushed out in that direction. If no arrows the links might be screwed together.

Don't attempt to adjust the bracelet unless you have the correct tools and spare pins.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Pics would help


----------



## henrylr (Apr 7, 2020)

re are pics... maybe


Finally...here are pics.


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> It is likely to have split pins holding the links together. Are there arrows on the inside of the bracelet? If so the pins need to be pushed out in that direction. If no arrows the links might be screwed together.
> 
> Don't attempt to adjust the bracelet unless you have the correct tools and spare pins.


 Hello H. good photos.  The arrows referred to (if they are there) will be seen closer to the head of the watch rather than the clasp. Impossible to say from the photos.


----------

